# Gutes 2.1 System für PC bis 150 €



## Joel-92 (7. Januar 2012)

*Gutes 2.1 System für PC bis 150 €*

Hi, ich möchte mir für meinen PC ein 2.1 Soundsystem zulegen, um Musik zu hören. Mein Budget sind 100 bis max. 150 €. 
Was wäre da empfehlenswert? Starker Bass ist wichtig  Danke.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes 2.1 System für PC bis 150 €*

Microlab H-200 Habe ich selber, kann ich nur Empfehlen 
Edifier C2 2.1 Soundsystem Rev.2
Edifier C2 Plus 2.1
Edifier C3 2.1

Das eigentlich so die hier immer wieder Angeboten werden.


----------



## dj*viper (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes 2.1 System für PC bis 150 €*

da würd ich mal glatt die vorschlagen
Edifier C2 2.1 Soundsystem Rev.2
Edifier C2 Plus 2.1
Edifier C3 2.1

evtl wären nahfeldmonitore was für dich?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes 2.1 System für PC bis 150 €*

Da der TE eher auf Bass steht sind glaube ich Nahfeldmonitore nichts für ihn


----------



## dj*viper (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes 2.1 System für PC bis 150 €*

starker bass...logitech?!
die ham doch nur bass


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes 2.1 System für PC bis 150 €*

Zu den bisherigen Modellen wenn es denn so etwas sein muss, würden sich noch diese Modelle anbieten


----------



## Madz (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes 2.1 System für PC bis 150 €*



dj*viper schrieb:


> starker bass...logitech?!
> die ham doch nur bass


 Stimmt, außer *bum**bum**dröööööhn* können die nichts.


----------



## Joel-92 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes 2.1 System für PC bis 150 €*

Ich will natürlich nicht nur Bass, sondern auch Höhen.  
Ich habe das so gemeint, mit meinem jetzigen 20 € 2.1 System von Trust bekommt der Suboofer nicht wirklich Bass hin und bei etwas höherer Lautstärke dröhnt/scheppert er. Das sollte beim neuen System nicht so sein


----------



## Madz (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes 2.1 System für PC bis 150 €*

Die könnten was für dich sein:

ESI nEar 05 classic Studio Monitor | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Was ich bisher gelesen habe, spielen die zwar nicht abgrundtief, dafür aber recht ausgewogen und sauber. Dröhnen und Scheppern dürfte damit der Vergangenheit angehören.


----------



## Joel-92 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes 2.1 System für PC bis 150 €*

Und was ist klanglich das beste von den bisher empfohlenen Geräten? Ist ja von 60-170 € alles dabei.


----------



## Madz (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes 2.1 System für PC bis 150 €*

Generell gilt bei Audio: "Du bekommst das, was du bezahlst." Besonders im dreistelligen Bereich machen 50€ teilweise ganze Klangwelten aus. Natürlich gibt es auch ein paar wenige P/L Hammer, aber meistens gilt diese Regel.

Andererseits tummeln sich im PC Sektor eine ganze Menge Systeme, die ihr Geld so nicht wert sind bzw. ein extrem schlechtes P/L besitzen. Darum würde ich persönlich immer Nahfelder oder "echtes" Hifi kaufen.


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes 2.1 System für PC bis 150 €*

Das beste von denen sind die ESI nEar 05, aber am besten Bestellen und Probehören, wenn dir was nicht gefällt kannste es immer noch zurück schicken, bei Amazon 14-Tage Rückgaberecht und bei Cyberstore Thomann haste ganze 30-Tage Rückgaberecht


----------



## Joel-92 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes 2.1 System für PC bis 150 €*



Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Das beste von denen sind die ESI nEar 05, aber am besten Bestellen und Probehören, wenn dir was nicht gefällt kannste es immer noch zurück schicken, bei Amazon 14-Tage Rückgaberecht und bei Cyberstore Thomann haste ganze 30-Tage Rückgaberecht


 
Und was kommt nach dem ESI, also an 2. und 3. Stelle?


----------



## Madz (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes 2.1 System für PC bis 150 €*

Also wenn ich nach meiner Prämisse gehe, würde ich nicht weniger als 150€ pro Lautsprecher ausgeben. Wenn ich jemand etwas empfehlen soll, sehe ich 150-200€ schon als Minimum für ein Soundsystem an.

Deswegen würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal die Esi bestellen und hören. Versandkosten musst du auch keine zahlen.


----------



## Joel-92 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes 2.1 System für PC bis 150 €*



Kryptonite_1988 schrieb:


> Das beste von denen sind die ESI nEar 05, aber am besten Bestellen und Probehören, wenn dir was nicht gefällt kannste es immer noch zurück schicken, bei Amazon 14-Tage Rückgaberecht und bei Cyberstore Thomann haste ganze 30-Tage Rückgaberecht


 
Habe mir die ESI nEar 05 gerade nochmal angeschaut. Das sind doch passiv Boxen? Für den PC brauche ich aber aktive.


----------



## Madz (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Gutes 2.1 System für PC bis 150 €*

Die sind aktiv. "Aktive Nahfeldmonitore".


----------



## HAWX (7. Januar 2012)

Also ich würde entweder gleich die ESI Near 08 Classic nehmen oder aber zum Microlab H-200 greifen.

Die 05er würde ich da eher hinten anstellen.


----------

